# عطل المروحة الخارجية لمكيف سبلت ارجو المساعدة



## العراق الى الابد (14 يوليو 2010)

اعضاء المنتدى الاعزاء... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
لدى طلب لديكم ارجو من حضراتكم ان تساععدونني به فهذا اول طلب لي بهذا المنتدى الرائع.
طلبي هو: لدي جهاز سبلت نوع arcelik بقدرة 12000 btu/h اي ما يعادل 1 طن. به مشكلة بمروحة الوحدة الخارجية, حيث يعمل الجهاز بشكل طبيعي في البداية ويبدأ بالتبريد وتكون قراءة الامبير في البداية 7.5 ثم تنخفض الى 4.8 ثم ترتفع الى 6.5 وضغط السحب يكون في البداية حوالي 50 psi . ولكن بعد فترة 10 - 15 دقيقة يبدأ الضغط بالصعود تدريجيا ثم تتباطأ سرعة المروحة وتتوقف عن العمل مما يؤدي الى زيادة الحمل على الكمبريسر فيرتفع الامبير الى حوالي 19 ويصل ضغط السحب الى حوالي 80 psi ثم يفصل الضاغط عن طريق الاوفرلود. انتظر عودة التشغيل بعد فترة فتبدأ المروحة بالعمل (فقط) ولكن الضاغط لا ينهض ثانية الا بعد ان اطفأ المكيف بشكل كامل لمدة ساعتين او اكثر ليعود الى العمل بنفس الطريقة وتفصل المروحة ثانية. علما انني قد سئمت من جلب الفننين الى المكيف حيث لم يستطيع احدهم حل المشكلة والان انا احاول ان اكلمهم هاتفيا ولكنهم حتى لا يردو على مكالماتي, كذلك فرع الشركة الموجود لدينا لم يساعدني في شيء. لذلك قررت ان اكتب لكم هذا الموضوع راجيا من حضراتكم مساعدتي بشرح المشكلة وحلها او اي مقترح او اية خرائط قد تساعدني في اصلاح هذا العطل(علما انني قمت بتبديل الضاغط بآخر جديد حسب ما قال لي الفنيون رغم كون القديم يعمل وكذلك قمت بعملية التفريغ والشحن ولا يوجد في الجهاز اي تسرب) 
ارجو من حضراتكم ان تزودوني بأية معلومات ممكنة وبأسرع وقت جزاكم الله خيرا, لان درجة الحرارة هنا تصل الى 55 درجة مئوية.... 
لكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## youssef hbibo (14 يوليو 2010)

سلام يا اخي ممكن يكون condensador إي المكثف


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 يوليو 2010)

أخى الكريم / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتقد أن جلب محرك المكثف بها تآكل ( بوش ) نتيجة العمل المتواصل دون تزييت الجلب ويجب تغيير المحرك والكباستور وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق &


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
1-افتح من جهة المروحة وشوفها بتلف بسهولة ولا البلى ممكن خلاص او فى مشكلة ميكانيكية تانية
2-اتاكد من الكونتاكتور وانه يعمل بشكل صحيح وان الامبير متساوى 
3-غير الفلتر قبل الشحن
بالتوفيق ياعم


----------



## يوسف زيدان (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليك اخى الكريم العطل دة ليس عيب ماتور مروحة ولا كباس دة عيب الكهرباء لو قستها هتجد انها اقل من الفولت المحدد وهو 180 فولت وهذا يجعل الكباس لا يقوم فى بعض الاحيان ويبطا سرعة ماتور المروحة ارجو الافادة والتجربة والرد علي حيث عليك اخي الكريم وضع مثبت تيار حتى لو علي التكييف فقط والله الموفق


----------



## كابتن اكرم (16 يوليو 2010)

اخي الخلل عندك بالفان المكثف هي المسؤوله عن تبريد الفريون وانصحك ان تكون الوحده الخارجيه في مكان مناسب فيه تهويه وتكون بينها وبين الحاجز بحدود المتر وتاكد من نوع الفريون فهناك كميات كثيره دخلت الى العراق رخيصه ورديئه وأنت عارف اصحاب الورش مايشترون الا الرخيص لذالك اكرر تاكد من نوع الفريون استخدم الفريون الفرنسي وراح اشوف الفرق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (16 يوليو 2010)

غير موتور المروحه


----------



## احمد كزنوفا (16 يوليو 2010)

اول شى تعملة راجع على تيار الكهرباء ممكن يكون ضعيف


----------



## عايد البدري (16 يوليو 2010)

اول شي افحص المروحة على حده يعني انطيها كهرباء من مصدر خارجي وشوف كفائتها هل تعمل جيدا فاذا كانت تعمل بصورة جيدة يعني الخلل بالكونتاكتر


----------



## العراق الى الابد (17 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء:
اشكركم جزيل الشكر على ردودكم السريعة والمفيدة تم وبحمد الله تصليح العطل المذكور بعد ان قمت بتبديل محرك المروحة عادنت الى الفل ثانية فقمت بمراجعة كل شي على حدة مرة اخرى ووجدت ان الفولتية وفباقي النمؤثرات الاخرى كلها سليمة ما عدا الكباستور حيث ان قيمة الكباستور التي كنت قد وضعتها هي 35 / 5 بينما الاصلية كان مكتوب عليها 35 / 1.5 والعدد 1.5 هو مطابق لما كان مكتوب على مجحرك المروحة قمت باستبدالها بنفس القيمة والجهاز يعمل الان بصورة صحيحة رغم ان جماعة الشركة قالوا لي بأن قيمة الكباستور 5 هي افضل لعمل المروحة من 1.5 ارجو من كافة الاخوة في المنتدى الاستقفادة من هذا الخطا لانني خسرت حوالي 135 دولار بسبب هذا التغيير في القيمة.
وشكرا لكم مجددا ودمتم سالمين


----------



## يوسف زيدان (18 يوليو 2010)

الحمد لله


----------



## Husham82 (20 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم كنت قد نصبت سبلت كارير 12000 وحدة حرارية قبل يويمين ولما يبدأ الضاغط بالاشتغال تفصل الكهرباء علما بان المكيف المفروض لا يسحب اكثر من(5.3 )امبير وانه ممكن تشغيله على مولد الكهرباء 10 امبير وعلما اني فحصت حمل الكهرباء وكان 220 فولت اما الجهاز فهو موديل 42qcr012733 وهو تبريد+تدفئة والجهاز جديد وليس مستعمل , 1167 واط في حالة التبريد. افيدونا يرحمكم الله. وشكرا مقدما


----------



## العراق الى الابد (21 مارس 2013)

الاخ هشام تحية طيبة
انا صادفتني مثل هذه الحالة وكان الخلل من سيركت الكهرباء حيث انه مكتوب عليه ان يتحمل 32 امبير لكنه يفصل بمجرد نهوض الضاغط علما انه ينهض ب 16 امبير. حاول تغيير السيركت او حول سلك الكهرباء المغذي للسبلت على سيركت اخر يتحمل تيار اعلى وشغل الجهاز اذا حدث نفس الخلل فالمشكلة بالضاغط


----------

